# HOW to get a "divorced" Discus breeding pair back???



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

Recently, I found my discus breeding pair start to attack each other. The female was so aggressive and chasing the male around, esp when there is food around. She won't let him eat!! It has been almost two weeks, not getting better. Even after I do the water change.

It was so strange, never happened before. They laid eggs several times but no success.

I didn't do much new things, same food, no new tank mates....only thing I did new was to add a couple of marble slabs into the tank for decoration. Will that could be the cause? marble radiation.....?? My wife took them out, but after two days, still same. How would I get them back to the previous harmonious life??

Now, I'm thinking should I keep them or separate them?

thanks for any input!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I would separate them for a month or two and feed the male properly so that he is "back to shape". Then put them back together.

Its normally the other way...male dominating the female, but I guess this happens too


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

A guess is all that is .
Lol. Females who want to lay don't chase a good male away . They are either bowing , shaking and pecking or they aren't a pair.

There's a very big chance it never was a male. Were there ever any fertilized eggs? Or all white. Could've been a jealous female or two females laying. 
You don't get them back together you throw them in the community discus tank and let them repair with who they choose.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> A guess is all that is .
> Lol. Females who want to lay don't chase a good male away . They are either bowing , shaking and pecking or they aren't a pair.
> 
> There's a very big chance it never was a male. Were there ever any fertilized eggs? Or all white. Could've been a jealous female or two females laying.
> You don't get them back together you throw them in the community discus tank and let them repair with who they choose.


This totally makes sense 

Ignore my previous response and go with the Discus Queen's idea


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

get them drunk


----------



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

Ever watch southpark? Lol! Worked for a pig n a elephant LOL. Good luck!


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they are the pair and I saw eggs fertilized into fry shape.

Too bad, we only have two discus, can't afford more. I just searched on craigslist and find this posting

Local Raised Discus And Angel Fish -Updated With Many Photos!!!

If I buy couple of those, will that be helpful or worse?



aprils aquarium said:


> A guess is all that is .
> Lol. Females who want to lay don't chase a good male away . They are either bowing , shaking and pecking or they aren't a pair.
> 
> There's a very big chance it never was a male. Were there ever any fertilized eggs? Or all white. Could've been a jealous female or two females laying.
> You don't get them back together you throw them in the community discus tank and let them repair with who they choose.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

dont mix other fish unless you can quarantine them for atleast a month. Those Discus in the ad are also not adult size yet, so you are not going to get a pair out of them.

Since you only have 2, I would suggest seperating them for a while (my first post).


----------

